# [RISOLTO] X login non fa il login (va in loop)

## Climber

Ciao, sto cercando di fare il login con XDM per poi poter installare KDE.

Sono riuscito a far partire la schermata di login di XDM ma, una volta che inserisco nome utente e password, mi ritorna alla schermata di login senza effettuare l'accesso.

Posto il log di XDM:

```
xdm info (pid 2590): Starting

xdm info (pid 2590): Starting X server on :0

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux stefano-laptop 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #3 SMP Sat Feb 25 02:36:27 CET 2012 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

Build Date: 25 February 2012  02:50:35AM

Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 25 04:06:44 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

xdm info (pid 2600): sourcing /usr/lib64/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0

xdm info (pid 2600): sourcing /usr/lib64/X11/xdm/GiveConsole

xdm info (pid 2616): executing session /usr/lib64/X11/xdm/Xsession

xdm info (pid 2600): sourcing /usr/lib64/X11/xdm/TakeConsole

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"

      after 104 requests (73 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

xdm info (pid 2590): Starting X server on :0

1 XSELINUXs still allocated at reset

SCREEN: 0 objects of 280 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DEVICE: 0 objects of 96 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

CLIENT: 0 objects of 192 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

WINDOW: 0 objects of 64 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PIXMAP: 0 objects of 32 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GC: 0 objects of 56 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR_BITS: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 0 objects, 0 bytes, 0 allocs

1 SELECTIONs still allocated at reset

WINDOW: 0 objects of 64 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

PIXMAP: 0 objects of 32 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GC: 0 objects of 56 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

CURSOR_BITS: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

DBE_WINDOW: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

GLYPH: 0 objects of 8 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

TOTAL: 0 objects, 0 bytes, 0 allocs

xdm info (pid 2635): sourcing /usr/lib64/X11/xdm/Xsetup_0

```

qui il mio make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --ask"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# MAKEOPTS

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# FEATURES

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCAHCE_DIR="${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr bash-completion"

LINGUAS="it en"

# Mirrors di gentoo

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?Last edited by Climber on Sat Feb 25, 2012 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

prova a eliminare xorg.conf che è deprecato, xorg dovrebbe individuare automaticamente le impostazioni migliori, se proprio hai bisogno di una configurazione particolare usa la directory xorg.conf.d. controlla che l'utente sia nel gruppo video, e che abbia una home con i permessi di scrittura giusti. puoi anche provare un dm diverso in alternativa

se utilizzi solo kde puoi anche impostare il profilo dedicato senza dover specificare quelle use in make.conf

----------

## djinnZ

 *Climber wrote:*   

> [omissis]
> 
> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

 No. Aiutati da solo  :Mr. Green:  [censura]  :Twisted Evil:   */etc/conf.d/xdm wrote:*   

> DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

  *ls -l /etc/X11/Sessions/ wrote:*   

> totale 8
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1975 18 gen 13.43 KDE-4
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2187 23 dic 11.08 Xsession

  */etc/X11/Sessions/Xsession wrote:*   

> [cut]
> 
> startup=$HOME/.xsession
> 
> [cut]
> ...

 Forse invece che limitarsi ad installare solo xorg-server potresti provare con xorg-x11, che dovrebbe tirarsi dietro twm o qualche altra fetenzia del genere.

Ma bada che una volta installato kde tutta quella roba in più non ti serve a niente e tanto vale usare kdm direttamente.

In virtù della leggerezza di kde non è il caso di installarlo da terminale grafico, meglio  *comando da lanciare in VT wrote:*   

> emerge --quiet-build=y kdequalcosa-meta

   :Wink: 

Non c'è nessun errore, semplicemente xdm non trova nessuna sessione e nessun WM da avviare e quindi ritorna a mostrare il login come avrebbe fatto se una regolare sessione fosse terminata.

----------

## Climber

Grazie dell'aiuto, djinnZ hai ragione, una volta installato kdebase-meta e modificato /etc/conf.d/xdm come hai suggerito, è partito kde senza nessun problema!

----------

